# Sh*t powerlifters say



## darksidefitness (Jul 4, 2013)

SH*T POWERLIFTERS SAY (Part I) - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 4, 2013)

Lol.pretty funny  ..


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 5, 2013)

Awesome! A few more. Hips ! hips hips!  Siting sitiing sitting. Feet through the floor!Pussy ass pretty boys!!just fucking buried him! God damn looked like he 
had great accelration all the way into the floor!!!!!!!!!! Ha ha ha 
heel drive heel drive   Heels through the floor. awwwwwwe , bombed and sobbed like a woman, tee heee hee . You call that fucking stiff hand slap?!!
Comeon hit me !!!! Again you fucking dough handed puss or i'm gonna hit you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Yeah i remember many of the good ones . Briefs? 
Denim or canvas????????  thanks DS.....T


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 5, 2013)

Told ya to get in the meet with your opener dumbass!!!!!


----------



## darksidefitness (Jul 11, 2013)

5 reps...that's freaking cardio...

True statement here!!! LoL!!!


----------



## darksidefitness (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks like experience is talking here...ha ha ha. Tell us "T"...What happen?



turbobusa said:


> Told ya to get in the meet with your opener dumbass!!!!!


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 14, 2013)

No it was not me it was a lot of the lighter guys trying to make wt. They would dry out weigh in and not get rehydrated properly. I would look at thier openers and know from training with them for years they were opening too heavy. Nothing more heart wrenching then to see a grown man weeping 
in front of mom dad granpa grandma the kids and wife cuz of too heavy an opener. . Its so basic in the pl world don't know how it happens to the same guys again and again. Still funny to look back on, T


----------



## darksidefitness (Jul 16, 2013)

I heard a guy in one of my last competition on the dl...I can't lift...between his teeth, getting all red...and the [email protected]@ increase his next attempt




turbobusa said:


> No it was not me it was a lot of the lighter guys trying to make wt. They would dry out weigh in and not get rehydrated properly. I would look at thier openers and know from training with them for years they were opening too heavy. Nothing more heart wrenching then to see a grown man weeping
> in front of mom dad granpa grandma the kids and wife cuz of too heavy an opener. . Its so basic in the pl world don't know how it happens to the same guys again and again. Still funny to look back on, T


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jul 18, 2013)

Good chit!

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey CH where ya been buddy?? !


----------

